# Ash picnic table



## RedwoodWorkshop (Oct 19, 2017)

My father in law in antimate about having zero gloss. This is for a family restaurant bar kind of place. I'm worried about the strength of ash and lawsuits ect. Reasonable weights minimums holding capacity to achieve legal and ethical saftey. Approx 6'x4' x 3'-3.5' ... any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 19, 2017)

I'd think any plan that could use pine could use ash. As far as a finish, indoors or outdoors?


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Oct 20, 2017)

Indoor with direct sunlight


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 20, 2017)

Ash has a very high strength to weight ratio, very shock resistant too. Should work great. I've used it in quite a bit of furniture making. It was what they used for a brief period when they made auto frames out of wood. I think it would pretty much come down to how thick of material you used...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Oct 21, 2017)

I believe he changed his mind about the ash. For a tradition softwood, indoor, w/ direct sunlight, what finish should I use?


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 22, 2017)

I'd recommend a poly finish. In a restaurant setting it's going to get wiped down a ton and stuff spilled on it. I know you said he wanted no gloss, but from a cleaning standpoint, a little gloss will make cleanup a lot easier. Another thing to remember using a picnic table design in a restaurant, people make messes and you'll end up with food in the gaps in the top do you'll want to look at spacing to make sure you can get a rag in there to clean.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 26, 2017)

I just love the two part epoxy poured finishes for heavily used tables and bar tops lasts & lasts but it does shine. Spar polly is really tough I have used it on stair treads and that does come in satin.


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 26, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I'd recommend a poly finish. In a restaurant setting it's going to get wiped down a ton and stuff spilled on it. I know you said he wanted no gloss, but from a cleaning standpoint, a little gloss will make cleanup a lot easier. Another thing to remember using a picnic table design in a restaurant, people make messes and you'll end up with food in the gaps in the top do you'll want to look at spacing to make sure you can get a rag in there to clean.



If it is for interior use I would not leave cracks, joint them and glue them up tight way more sanitary and spills will stay on top or run over the edge not under the table. If you are using a attached seat design be sure the design allows for patrons to load just one side with big butts and not tip over, talk about a law suit waiting to happen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

